# Muskie Fishing Tips



## jason hamlet (Jun 14, 2017)

I do a weekly podcast called The IHUNT Podcast, this week I was fortunate enough to have on Muskie Fisherman Luke Vike, He gives alot of great tips and advice for anyone who is starting out chasing these beasts, if you are interested you can listen on itunes, stitcher, Google play, or just follow the link, http://traffic.libsyn.com/force-cdn..._Vike.mp3?dest-id=488387#.WUCEFKVTJYM.twitter


----------

